
Dashboard UI refresh - joeyespo
https://blog.github.com/2019-01-16-dashboard-ui-refresh/
======
guessmyname
I have been testing the new dashboard UI since Jul 26, 2018.

[1] [https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-07-26-dashboard-
publi...](https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-07-26-dashboard-public-beta/)

------
jrullman
Full-width layout with more columns is great, I appreciate less wasted space.

